
TinyMCE 3.0 Alpha released: 33% smaller, 75% less files, so it loads a lot faster - nickb
http://tinymce.moxiecode.com/punbb/viewtopic.php?id=8959
======
tocomment
I didn't see the change I wanted:

* Works at all and doesn't insert 100 unclosed div tags into your code.

Sorry I'm bitter with that thing. It's the one in WordPress, right?

